# OXFORD: Quintessentially English



## AbidM (Apr 12, 2014)

OXFORD: the Quintessentially English city, I'm studying in the city for the next four year so expect numerous pictures, here are a few on-the-go images.

OXFORD ON-THE-GO by Abid M, on Flickr

OXFORD ON-THE-GO by Abid M, on Flickr

OXFORD ON-THE-GO by Abid M, on Flickr

OXFORD ON-THE-GO by Abid M, on Flickr

OXFORD ON-THE-GO by Abid M, on Flickr

OXFORD ON-THE-GO by Abid M, on Flickr

OXFORD ON-THE-GO by Abid M, on Flickr


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

Great stuff. I`ve not been to Oxford yet.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

This will be a treat! Oxford is a lovely city. I can imagine living there, myself.


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Oxford is one of my favourite places in the UK.


----------



## AbidM (Apr 12, 2014)

paul62 said:


> Great stuff. I`ve not been to Oxford yet.


Thank you very much sir, there's always time to visit  (PS. Come during off seasons!) 



openlyJane said:


> This will be a treat! Oxford is a lovely city. I can imagine living there, myself.


Oh I'm sure it will be my dear, and it really is, the city is sprawling splendour of grandeur, greatness! 



El_Greco said:


> Oxford is one of my favourite places in the UK.


That's good to here, sir. It surely will be mine too, slowly but surely, wait, who am I kidding it already is! I felt oxford creeping up my arms, itching at it with vigour and verve it to come discover more and I still feel it. (I will come to you OXFORD!)

*OXFORD: more on-the-go images from yesterday. *

Ramblings of a mad man: The day was spent aimlessly wondering around the city at the mercy of the city's charm (the charm was like a vice, it gripped us), absolutely mesmerised our eyes and mouth wide open in 'awh' at the plethora of architecture, trees, peoples that surrounded us.' A quint but quirky little city it was!

And than we went to spend the late-afternoon at a Moroccan restaurant, had some bread and plenty of sides for the starters and some couscous with curry for the main - the flavour was there however I could have done with a bit more of a kick to the face and punch to the mouth, with some SPICE, something to awken the senses and blow the cold away. Apart from that, I am pleased to say that the restaurant had left my mouth watering, tongue tingling, and me salivating for more. I'll be sure to visit it again! 

All in all I had a great day! (YAWNS)

OXFORD ON-THE-GO by Abid M, on Flickr

OXFORD ON-THE-GO by Abid M, on Flickr

OXFORD ON-THE-GO by Abid M, on Flickr

OXFORD ON-THE-GO by Abid M, on Flickr

OXFORD ON-THE-GO by Abid M, on Flickr

OXFORD ON-THE-GO by Abid M, on Flick

OXFORD ON-THE-GO by Abid M, on Flickr

OXFORD ON-THE-GO by Abid M, on Flickr

OXFORD ON-THE-GO by Abid M, on Flickr

OXFORD ON-THE-GO by Abid M, on Flickr

OXFORD ON-THE-GO by Abid M, on Flickr

OXFORD ON-THE-GO by Abid M, on Flickr

OXFORD ON-THE-GO by Abid M, on Flickr

OXFORD ON-THE-GO by Abid M, on Flickr

OXFORD ON-THE-GO by Abid M, on Flickr

OXFORD ON-THE-GO by Abid M, on Flickr


----------



## AbidM (Apr 12, 2014)

*OXFORD: The next day. (Day two)*


OXFORD: The next day. by Abid M, on Flickr

OXFORD: The next day. by Abid M, on Flickr

OXFORD: The next day. by Abid M, on Flickr

OXFORD: The next day. by Abid M, on Flickr

OXFORD: The next day. by Abid M, on Flickr

OXFORD: The next day. by Abid M, on Flickr

OXFORD: The next day. by Abid M, on Flickr

OXFORD: The next day. by Abid M, on Flickr

OXFORD: The next day. by Abid M, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos from Oxford :cheers:


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Are you studying at Oxford, or at Oxford Brookes? And what is it that you are studying?


----------



## AbidM (Apr 12, 2014)

christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice photos from Oxford :cheers:


Thank you very much sir, I appreciate it! 



openlyJane said:


> Are you studying at Oxford, or at Oxford Brookes? And what is it that you are studying?


Hello my dear, I am studying in the latter of the two universities you mentioned (Oxford Brookes) I am studying hospitality and management, however I would have loved to study the following: Art, Photography, fashion, drama and English. I decided not to as I poured too much passion into these subjects and therefore had thought that the passion would dwindle and dwell (a conflict of interest, hobbies and subject, I would have had to balance it.) and I couldn't have that, thus I went for hospitality and management. I had studied hospitality and management prior to studying it here, in college (it was called travel and tourism their) and thoroughly enjoyed it and decided I would pick it up. 


*OXFORD: Images that didn't make the previous posts. I love to call this the 'touch and texture' pack. *

Why of why oxford you may ask: Oxford is a city of fairytales, riddled with tales to no end; in every nook and cranny of the city's streets almost simultaneously a different story is unfurling, uncurling waiting to grab you within it's grasp, to tell you of the secrets that scatter around. You have to: Hear, hear with your ears and look, look with your eyes at all the tales that prevail before you. Remember to bring an umbrella and a raincoat, as Oxford weeps far more than I could have imagined.

Memorable moments of mad man: I love how the air permeated with shish smoke admist the grey skies, grubby old fingers clenched to the hose, frail wavy faces lit from the dim light above - I could have almost imagined it to be a scene straight out of a Vincent van Gogh painting. 

OXFORD ON-THE-GO by Abid M, on Flickr

OXFORD ON-THE-GO by Abid M, on Flickr

OXFORD ON-THE-GO by Abid M, on Flickr

OXFORD ON-THE-GO by Abid M, on Flickr

OXFORD ON-THE-GO by Abid M, on Flickr

OXFORD ON-THE-GO by Abid M, on Flickr

OXFORD ON-THE-GO by Abid M, on Flickr

OXFORD ON-THE-GO by Abid M, on Flickr

OXFORD ON-THE-GO by Abid M, on Flickr

OXFORD: The next day. by Abid M, on Flickr

OXFORD: The next day. by Abid M, on Flickr

OXFORD: The next day. by Abid M, on Flickr

OXFORD: The next day. by Abid M, on Flickr

OXFORD: The next day. by Abid M, on Flickr

OXFORD: The next day. by Abid M, on Flickr


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

wow! thumbs up for you AbidM for the great opportunity to be at Oxford.
good luck and we may see every nook and corner of this prestigious schools of learning.


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Enjoy your stay in Oxford and thank you very much for the great photos!


----------



## AbidM (Apr 12, 2014)

capricorn2000 said:


> wow! thumbs up for you AbidM for the great opportunity to be at Oxford.
> good luck and we may see every nook and corner of this prestigious schools of learning.


Thank you very much sir, I appreciate it. 



gratteciel said:


> Enjoy your stay in Oxford and thank you very much for the great photos!


I will, and you're very much welcomed sir.



OXFORD: The third day. by Abid M, on Flickr

OXFORD: The third day. by Abid M, on Flickr

OXFORD: The third day. by Abid M, on Flickr

OXFORD: The third day. by Abid M, on Flickr

OXFORD: The third day. by Abid M, on Flickr

OXFORD: The third day. by Abid M, on Flickr

OXFORD: The third day. by Abid M, on Flickr

OXFORD: The third day. by Abid M, on Flickr

OXFORD: The third day. by Abid M, on Flickr

OXFORD: The third day. by Abid M, on Flickr

OXFORD: The third day. by Abid M, on Flickr

OXFORD: The third day. by Abid M, on Flickr

OXFORD: The third day. by Abid M, on Flickr

OXFORD: The third day. by Abid M, on Flickr

OXFORD: The third day. by Abid M, on Flickr

OXFORD: The third day. by Abid M, on Flickr

OXFORD: The third day. by Abid M, on Flickr


----------



## skymantle (Jul 17, 2010)

Oxford is just beautiful, thanks for showcase. 

Is that a mosque in one of your pictures, very nice and if so, very well blended in with the vernacular architecture. :cheers:


----------



## marlonbasman (Apr 21, 2012)

beautiful. thank you for showing Oxford, one of the most famous universities in the world.


----------



## cyril sneer (Mar 10, 2015)

Oxford is one of England's finest. I'll look forward to updates on this thread.


----------



## AbidM (Apr 12, 2014)

skymantle said:


> Oxford is just beautiful, thanks for showcase.
> 
> Is that a mosque in one of your pictures, very nice and if so, very well blended in with the vernacular architecture.





marlonbasman said:


> beautiful. thank you for showing Oxford, one of the most famous universities in the world.





cyril sneer said:


> Oxford is one of England's finest. I'll look forward to updates on this thread.


Thanks gent's for your kind words, I appreciate it. 

And yes that's a mosque and I'd agree that it goes well within it's surroundings.

1. Blue on blue
OXFORD: The forth day. by Abid M, on Flickr

2. A colourful canal
OXFORD: The forth day. by Abid M, on Flickr

Oxford on the fall (I was holding the camera wrong hence the slant in many of the images, so don't worry, Oxford isn't really falling, it's just me. I captured a world that is fitting for Alice in the wonderland.)

3. Shimmy and sliiiiiideee
OXFORD: The forth day. by Abid M, on Flickr

4. Weeeeeeeeee "here we go!"
OXFORD: The forth day. by Abid M, on Flickr

5.
OXFORD: The forth day. by Abid M, on Flickr

6. Swerve and dip
OXFORD: The forth day. by Abid M, on Flickr

7. Oh, I wonder what lurks behind
OXFORD: The forth day. by Abid M, on Flickr

8. Get out my way, SHRUBS!
OXFORD: The forth day. by Abid M, on Flickr

9. 
OXFORD: The forth day. by Abid M, on Flickr

10.
OXFORD: The forth day. by Abid M, on Flickr

11. Bikes everywhere!
OXFORD: The forth day. by Abid M, on Flickr


----------



## AbidM (Apr 12, 2014)

University Church of St. Mary the Virgin (Inside first!)

12. The back
OXFORD: The forth day. by Abid M, on Flickr

13. Only a few were left standing. 
OXFORD: The forth day. by Abid M, on Flickr

14. The front
OXFORD: The forth day. by Abid M, on Flickr

15. Mary!
OXFORD: The forth day. by Abid M, on Flickr

16. I don't think I was suppose to touch the book, "WHOOPS."
OXFORD: The forth day. by Abid M, on Flickr

17.
OXFORD: The forth day. by Abid M, on Flickr

18. 
OXFORD: The forth day. by Abid M, on Flickr

19. The roof was painted pink to match the painting of Mary in image '15 Mary!'
OXFORD: The forth day. by Abid M, on Flickr

20. 
OXFORD: The forth day. by Abid M, on Flickr

21. Law and Order
OXFORD: The forth day. by Abid M, on Flickr

22. Textures
OXFORD: The forth day. by Abid M, on Flickr

23. "A church has stood on this site for more than 1000 years," now it's my time to make a stand!
OXFORD: The forth day. by Abid M, on Flickr

24. My favorite shot of the inside of the church
OXFORD: The forth day. by Abid M, on Flickr

25.
OXFORD: The forth day. by Abid M, on Flickr


----------



## AbidM (Apr 12, 2014)

University of St Mary the Virgin

I'm chasing my dreams on these spires!

26. Left
OXFORD: The forth day. by Abid M, on Flickr

27.Right
OXFORD: The forth day. by Abid M, on Flickr

28. Center
OXFORD: The forth day. by Abid M, on Flickr

29.
OXFORD: The forth day. by Abid M, on Flickr

30.
OXFORD: The forth day. by Abid M, on Flickr

31.
OXFORD: The forth day. by Abid M, on Flickr

32.
OXFORD: The forth day. by Abid M, on Flickr

33.
OXFORD: The forth day. by Abid M, on Flickr

34. Photo vs photo (The person below is taking a picture of the tower whilst I am taking a picture of their surroundings.) 
OXFORD: The forth day. by Abid M, on Flickr


----------



## AbidM (Apr 12, 2014)

Details everywhere!

35.
OXFORD: The forth day. by Abid M, on Flickr

36.
OXFORD: The forth day. by Abid M, on Flickr

37.
OXFORD: The forth day. by Abid M, on Flickr

38.
OXFORD: The forth day. by Abid M, on Flickr

39.
OXFORD: The forth day. by Abid M, on Flickr

40.
OXFORD: The forth day. by Abid M, on Flickr

41.
OXFORD: The forth day. by Abid M, on Flickr

42.
OXFORD: The forth day. by Abid M, on Flickr

43. 'Bridge of sighs,' what a relief that I made it there without killing my arms and legs. 
OXFORD: The forth day. by Abid M, on Flickr


----------



## AbidM (Apr 12, 2014)

Colourful fun!

44. Pink on pink
OXFORD: The forth day. by Abid M, on Flickr

45.
OXFORD: The forth day. by Abid M, on Flickr


46.
OXFORD: The forth day. by Abid M, on Flickr

OXFORD: The forth day. by Abid M, on Flickr

OXFORD: The forth day. by Abid M, on Flickr

47.
OXFORD: The forth day. by Abid M, on Flickr

48.
OXFORD: The forth day. by Abid M, on Flickr

49.
OXFORD: The forth day. by Abid M, on Flickr


----------



## AbidM (Apr 12, 2014)

Oxford: First of 2016 by Abid M, on Flickr

Oxford: First of 2016 by Abid M, on Flickr

Oxford: First of 2016 by Abid M, on Flickr

Oxford: First of 2016 by Abid M, on Flickr

Oxford: First of 2016 by Abid M, on Flickr

Oxford: First of 2016 by Abid M, on Flickr

Oxford: First of 2016 by Abid M, on Flickr

Oxford: First of 2016 by Abid M, on Flickr

Oxford: First of 2016 by Abid M, on Flickr

Oxford: First of 2016 by Abid M, on Flickr

Oxford: First of 2016 by Abid M, on Flickr

Oxford: First of 2016 by Abid M, on Flickr


----------



## AbidM (Apr 12, 2014)

I play around with perspective in my photographs to allow me to draw something from more than one angle. 

Oxford: First of 2016 by Abid M, on Flickr

Oxford: First of 2016 by Abid M, on Flickr

Oxford: First of 2016 by Abid M, on Flickr

Oxford: First of 2016 by Abid M, on Flickr

Oxford: First of 2016 by Abid M, on Flickr

Oxford: First of 2016 by Abid M, on Flickr

Oxford: First of 2016 by Abid M, on Flickr

Oxford: First of 2016 by Abid M, on Flickr

Oxford: First of 2016 by Abid M, on Flickr

Oxford: First of 2016 by Abid M, on Flickr

Oxford: First of 2016 by Abid M, on Flickr

Oxford: First of 2016 by Abid M, on Flickr

Oxford: First of 2016 by Abid M, on Flickr

Oxford: First of 2016 by Abid M, on Flickr

Oxford: First of 2016 by Abid M, on Flickr

Oxford: First of 2016 by Abid M, on Flickr

Oxford: First of 2016 by Abid M, on Flickr

Oxford: First of 2016 by Abid M, on Flickr

Oxford: First of 2016 by Abid M, on Flickr

Oxford: First of 2016 by Abid M, on Flickr

Oxford: First of 2016 by Abid M, on Flickr

Oxford: First of 2016 by Abid M, on Flickr

Oxford: First of 2016 by Abid M, on Flickr

Oxford: First of 2016 by Abid M, on Flickr


----------



## AbidM (Apr 12, 2014)

And a massive set of Oxford (old photographs).

Oxford Other 10/12/15 by Abid M, on Flickr

Oxford Other 10/12/15 by Abid M, on Flickr

University of Oxford Botanic Garden 10/12/15 by Abid M, on Flickr

University of Oxford Botanic Garden 10/12/15 by Abid M, on Flickr

University of Oxford Botanic Garden 10/12/15 by Abid M, on Flickr

University of Oxford Botanic Garden 10/12/15 by Abid M, on Flickr

University of Oxford Botanic Garden 10/12/15 by Abid M, on Flickr

University of Oxford Botanic Garden 10/12/15 by Abid M, on Flickr

Oxford: Sometime before Christmas and the New Year by Abid M, on Flickr

Oxford: Sometime before Christmas and the New Year by Abid M, on Flickr

Oxford: Sometime before Christmas and the New Year by Abid M, on Flickr

Oxford: Sometime before Christmas and the New Year by Abid M, on Flickr

Oxford: Sometime before Christmas and the New Year by Abid M, on Flickr

Oxford: Sometime before Christmas and the New Year by Abid M, on Flickr

Oxford: Sometime before Christmas and the New Year by Abid M, on Flickr

Oxford: Sometime before Christmas and the New Year by Abid M, on Flickr

Oxford: Sometime before Christmas and the New Year by Abid M, on Flickr

Oxford: Sometime before Christmas and the New Year by Abid M, on Flickr

Oxford: Sometime before Christmas and the New Year by Abid M, on Flickr

Oxford: Sometime before Christmas and the New Year by Abid M, on Flickr

Oxford: Sometime before Christmas and the New Year by Abid M, on Flickr

Oxford: Sometime before Christmas and the New Year by Abid M, on Flickr

_MG_0402 by Abid M, on Flickr

_MG_0404 by Abid M, on Flickr

_MG_0406 by Abid M, on Flickr

_MG_0409 by Abid M, on Flickr

_MG_0415 by Abid M, on Flickr

_MG_0416 by Abid M, on Flickr

_MG_0419 by Abid M, on Flickr

_MG_0421 by Abid M, on Flickr

_MG_0423 by Abid M, on Flickr

_MG_0424 by Abid M, on Flickr


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Great pictures AbidM!


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Oxford is a lovely city; and the Ashmolean Museum an excellent one.


----------



## AbidM (Apr 12, 2014)

gratteciel said:


> Great pictures AbidM!


Thank you very much, I appreciate it. 



openlyJane said:


> Oxford is a lovely city; and the Ashmolean Museum an excellent one.


Yes it is, it's starting to pull on my heart stings, ribbons that are my veins flow and wrap around oxford and fill me to the brim with love, thank you ever so much jane, your comments are always appreciated. 

Sooner or later I'm going to take a dunk in to BATH. (Hints, hints hints.)

The botanical garden.

Oxfords winter glare by Abid M, on Flickr

Oxfords winter glare by Abid M, on Flickr

Oxfords winter glare by Abid M, on Flickr

Oxfords winter glare by Abid M, on Flickr

Oxfords winter glare by Abid M, on Flickr


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Lovely Oxford! I've considered living there myself. You'll like Bath too - and Bristol, if you ever get around to it.


----------



## AbidM (Apr 12, 2014)

I had forgotten to post these in my last photo sets.

Oxfords winter glare by Abid M, on Flickr

Oxfords winter glare by Abid M, on Flickr


----------



## AbidM (Apr 12, 2014)

openlyJane said:


> Lovely Oxford! I've considered living there myself. You'll like Bath too - and Bristol, if you ever get around to it.


Thank you very much, I am considering living there myself too, I've got another two years to decide and yes I know I'll love bath too. It just seems so warm and fuzzy, maybe that's just bath giving it's bathing vibes.


Oxford: Thursday the 25th of February 2016 by Abid M, on Flickr

Oxford: Thursday the 25th of February 2016 by Abid M, on Flickr

Oxford: Thursday the 25th of February 2016 by Abid M, on Flickr

Oxford: Thursday the 25th of February 2016 by Abid M, on Flickr

Oxford: Thursday the 25th of February 2016 by Abid M, on Flickr

Oxford: Thursday the 25th of February 2016 by Abid M, on Flickr

Oxford: Thursday the 25th of February 2016 by Abid M, on Flickr

Oxford: Thursday the 25th of February 2016 by Abid M, on Flickr

Oxford: Thursday the 25th of February 2016 by Abid M, on Flickr

Oxford: Thursday the 25th of February 2016 by Abid M, on Flickr

Oxford: Thursday the 25th of February 2016 by Abid M, on Flickr

Oxford: Thursday the 25th of February 2016 by Abid M, on Flickr

Oxford: Thursday the 25th of February 2016 by Abid M, on Flickr

Oxford: Thursday the 25th of February 2016 by Abid M, on Flickr

Oxford: Thursday the 25th of February 2016 by Abid M, on Flickr

Oxford: Thursday the 25th of February 2016 by Abid M, on Flickr

Oxford: Thursday the 25th of February 2016 by Abid M, on Flickr

Oxford: Thursday the 25th of February 2016 by Abid M, on Flickr

Oxford: Thursday the 25th of February 2016 by Abid M, on Flickr

Oxford: Thursday the 25th of February 2016 by Abid M, on Flickr

Oxford: Thursday the 25th of February 2016 by Abid M, on Flickr

Oxford: Thursday the 25th of February 2016 by Abid M, on Flickr

Oxford: Thursday the 25th of February 2016 by Abid M, on Flickr

Oxford: Thursday the 25th of February 2016 by Abid M, on Flickr

Oxford: Thursday the 25th of February 2016 by Abid M, on Flickr

Oxford: Thursday the 25th of February 2016 by Abid M, on Flickr

Oxford: Thursday the 25th of February 2016 by Abid M, on Flickr

Oxford: Thursday the 25th of February 2016 by Abid M, on Flickr

Oxford: Thursday the 25th of February 2016 by Abid M, on Flickr

Oxford: Thursday the 25th of February 2016 by Abid M, on Flickr

Oxford: Thursday the 25th of February 2016 by Abid M, on Flickr

Oxford: Thursday the 25th of February 2016 by Abid M, on Flickr

Oxford: Thursday the 25th of February 2016 by Abid M, on Flickr

Oxford: Thursday the 25th of February 2016 by Abid M, on Flickr

Oxford: Thursday the 25th of February 2016 by Abid M, on Flickr

Oxford: Thursday the 25th of February 2016 by Abid M, on Flickr

Oxford: Thursday the 25th of February 2016 by Abid M, on Flickr

Oxford: Thursday the 25th of February 2016 by Abid M, on Flickr

Oxford: Thursday the 25th of February 2016 by Abid M, on Flickr

Oxford: Thursday the 25th of February 2016 by Abid M, on Flickr

Oxford: Thursday the 25th of February 2016 by Abid M, on Flickr

Oxford: Thursday the 25th of February 2016 by Abid M, on Flickr

Oxford: Thursday the 25th of February 2016 by Abid M, on Flickr

Oxford: Thursday the 25th of February 2016 by Abid M, on Flickr

Oxford: Thursday the 25th of February 2016 by Abid M, on Flickr

Oxford: Thursday the 25th of February 2016 by Abid M, on Flickr


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Very fine old buildings!


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Particularly like the image of the punts on the river.


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

Excellent photos! Oxford is the incredibly picturesque town


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Indeed great, very nice updates; well done :cheers:


----------



## Beowulf-PVG (Feb 18, 2016)

How charming Oxford is! Thanks for posting these lovely photos!


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Such a beauty! :cheers:


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

openlyJane said:


> Lovely Oxford! I've considered living there myself. You'll like Bath too - and Bristol, if you ever get around to it.


Yes, Oxford is lovely. The major downside to living there I think is that after London it's probably the most expensive city for housing in the UK...


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Any possible updates about Oxford? :shifty:


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Wonderful impressions!
Would like to see more. :cheers:


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

I love Oxford. It's a very beautiful city, especially in Spring.


----------



## charliewong90 (Nov 24, 2009)

nice, a city well known for its university.....also, I love museum and those art pieces are really great.


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

What a delightful place, and what a revealing thread!!


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

charming Oxford where time stood still.
Just curious, are those museum pieces original or some of them are repro?


----------



## AbidM (Apr 12, 2014)

Please *keep calm and carry on*, thank you. I was just amending an edit on this page and somehow it glitched into making an entirely new post altogether.


----------



## VITESKI RED ZMAJA (Apr 2, 2012)

Great pics ! Thank you Abid ! Thank you for taking pics of great buildings not just outside ! You go inside too - that´s great !


----------



## AbidM (Apr 12, 2014)

VITESKI RED ZMAJA said:


> Great pics ! Thank you Abid ! Thank you for taking pics of great buildings not just outside ! You go inside too - that´s great !


You're welcome - I try my best. 

Maybe, just maybe I'll visit this lovely little city for more, perhaps when my photography gets better, till then I've got London at my disposal.


----------

